# Acer Aspire 7750G Arbeitsspeicher Erweitern



## jack234 (4. Dezember 2011)

halo leute ich will mir bald dieses notebook holen Acer Aspire 7750G-2674G76Mnkk - Knaller bei notebooksbilliger.de da das notebook nur 4 gb arbeitsspeicher hatt möchte ich mir noch ein 4gb riegel holen und jetzt die frage ich möchte mir diesen ram holen KINGSTON ValueRAM 4GB 1066MHz DDRIII fr Notebooks bei notebooksbilliger.de und im notebook ist schon ein riegel drin klappt das wenn ich den riegel ins notebook einbaue oder muss ich mir zwei mal denn 4gb riegel kaufen und der riegel der im laptop drin is raus nehmen und die zwei neuen einbauen


----------



## dj*viper (4. Dezember 2011)

einfach dazu kaufen, reinstecken und fertig 



habe letze woche den hier geholt: Acer Aspire 7750G-2434G50Mnkk Grafikbombe(notebooksbilliger.de)

da kommt auch noch meine kleine SSD +4GB ram dazu rein


----------



## K3n$! (4. Dezember 2011)

Warum möchtest du denn auf 8GB erweitern ? 
Für normale Anwendungen reichen die 4GB vollkommen aus. 
Ich persönlich habe die 4GB noch nie vollbekommen. 

Aber wenn du gern 8GB haben möchtest, weil du z.B. viele Foto- oder Videobearbeitungen laufen lässt, könntest du z.B. den hier nehmen:

Kingston ValueRAM SO-DIMM 4GB PC3-8500S CL7 (DDR3-1066) (KVR1066D3S7/4G) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Du könntest aber auch den nehmen, den du schon vorgeschlagen hast.


Edit: Das ist der gleiche RAM  Also kannst du da zugreifen.


----------



## jack234 (4. Dezember 2011)

danke für eure antwort


----------

